# Black Creek - Walton County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Should have stayed home, but if I did that I may miss something great happening on the water.... You have to get out there for the challenge and hope for the best.

But today the best did no occur. Fished out of Black Creek Lodge from 0800 to 1130. This time using a bass boat which was not easy to handle in the wind fishing brush piles After crappie with jigs and minnows. Nary a bite all morning long. Windy as all get-out and it started to drizzle about 1030. Sort of miserable out there so we headed to the hill.

There were about 20 rigs in the parking lot and most were probably fishing speck and reds. We saw 3 or 4 boats upriver after crappie or bass fishing. One was sitting in the same spot for at at least 1 1/2 hours so he was probably on them.

A report from a friend who fished Pine Log yesterday...12 good crappie longlining the points. Nothing happened in tree top jigging. Had lunch at the Freeport Cafe and a patron told us of a good hybrid bite early in the week using live bait at the mouth of the river. Met a fan of PFF from Opp, Al and had a good 'fish talk'. Learned a little about the 1000 acre lake at Frank Jackson State Park.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I was a little upriver from you had the same luck (Dogs new to a boat is a experience lol) launched out of Smokehouse there was a bass tournament today out of Black Creek they was some guys hooking into some big blackfish that was about it river looked good little on the clear side


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Kevin, I wondered about the several tandem trailers. Sort of figured there may be a tournament but didn't see much activity in Mitchel. Maybe they were on the Choctaw and back in the lakes. We fished the BC Bridge and a tree spot, then up to Bishop but we missed the turn and ended up in Fish. Got into a school of shad on top with big'uns below but no feeding activity on top and they would not hit trolled crappie jigs.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Black Creek specks*

Talked to a neighbor last night who went with a buddy on Saturday out of Black Creek Lodge fishing for speckled trout. They did not catch a fish, not even a short trout.....and they are good fishermen.


----------

